
Ask HN: How do some Twitter users respond so fast to get in the first comments? - bobjordan
I regularly see a few twitter users that are always among the first to respond to controversial tweets, like anything from Donald Trump and apparently, anyone else that posts content that turns into a lot of likes&#x2F;hits. It seems like they must be using 3rd party software to help them get these top initial responses. Any insight into how they are doing this? Are there any open source libraries that enable this quick action?
======
DLA
Because others of us have productive jobs.

~~~
bobjordan
Sure, brute forcing it could work to an extent. But, for example, some users
are nearly always among the top 10 reposes to a Donald Trump tweet. I suspect
they are using some tools to enable it.

